# How does IVF abroad work?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

I live in the UK and i am looking at a clinic in Australia that have some advanced techniques we'd like to try.

The thing is that we have commitments at home so to travel to Australia just for scans etc isn't very convenient...

Would it be possible to organise having my drugs and scans at a clinic in the UK and then just flying to Aus for EC and ET while having my husband making the trip just to produce a sperm sample?

Has anyone done this?

Was it difficult to arrange?

Thanks xx


----------

